# FreeBSD 9 no host name on console with regular user



## bsduser35325 (Feb 27, 2012)

How do you get the host name to show on regular users in a console? This hasn't happen before with my previous FreeBSD. All I get is a > on console with regular users.


----------



## anomie (Feb 27, 2012)

I think you're just referring to your shell prompt..? 

Add this to one of your user's ~/.cshrc: 

```
set prompt = '[%B%m%b] %B%~%b%# '
```

Then enter: 

```
> source ~/.cshrc
```

OK?


----------



## ademarco (Mar 2, 2012)

*shells*

NOTE: I normally use bash, but even in sh/tcsh/csh you shouldn*'*t just have a >.  I believe you should have a %. *Y*ou get a > when you enter a \ or a ' before pressing enter, meaning the shell is expecting the rest of a string.  if you have a > try typing ; and pressing enter.  See if anything changes, if not check the PS1 variable by typing `echo $PS1`

Firstly you may want to choose a shell.  Normally people go with bash.  Assuming you installed the ports collection, do the following: 
(AS ROOT)
[cmd=]#cd /usr/ports/shells/bash[/cmd]
[cmd=]#make install clean[/cmd]

After installing bash you need to set it to be used.  Change to your preferred user and run the following
`# chsh -s /usr/local/bin/bash`

Check your work by checking the /etc/passwd file
`#cat /etc/passwd | less`
Your shell should be listed at the end.

To have the changes take affect type 
`#exit`
and re-login.


Now to get your prompt the way you want it, set the PS1 variable.  \u means user and \h means hostname (or \H for full hostname such as host.my.domain rather than just host)

Try the following:
`export PS1='[\u@\h:\w ] $'`
(note you may want to add the above line to your ~/.bashrc file to have this happen automatically every login,  which you will need to create.  try:   
`$ touch ~/.bashrc && echo "export PS1=\'[ \\u@\\h:\\w] $\'" >> ~/.bashrc`
)

That should do it.


----------



## bsduser35325 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies!


----------

